# Consulta woofer Ken Brown y GB-audio



## sergiot (Oct 29, 2013)

Estimados maníacos del audio, es la primera ves que creo un post, lo vengo leyendo desde hace tiempo y no termino de sorprenderme con la cantidad de info y la calidad de la mismo, el leer cuanta sapienza hay en el foro es admirable.

La cuestión es la siguiente, tengo unos bafles armados con los kit de ken Brown en donde venía el woofer ssx-250L, de la construcción original casi no queda nada ya que cambié el medio, me rompía los oídos, por los RM5 de audifan, la diferencia fue abismal, y la medida de la caja la modifiqué ya que cuando me decido medirla me daba una resonancia en los 70hz terrible, cuando el parlante en el aire resuena en 30hz, buena la cosa es que con todo los cambios la cosa mejoró bastante, incluso re-armé el crossover completo con cortes mas normales y otros componentes.

La idea es, como siempre, mejorar en lo que se pueda y tenía en mente el W10Cc de GB, los parámetros son similares y el litrado del bafle esta muy cerca del que tengo.

Justifica el cambio?? alguien escuhó dichos parlantes como para decirme si es justificable??

Otra duda, ayer armé el cable para medir los t/s del woofer, todo bien salió andando de una, pero el winisd me tira un bafle de como 150 litros, y si le modifico el volumen interno veo en la grafica la cresta positiva mas o menos en esos 70hz que mencioné, incluso use parámetros de otro usuario que los posteo y me paso lo mismo, pero pongo los parámetros de GB y me da algo muy similar al recomendado por el fabricante.

Lo que me extraña es que l woofer de ken Brown no es malo, pero no puedo determinar justa su bafle y lo tengo que hacer a ojo, el VAS me da muy alto, algo asi de 155.

Escucho sugerencias, y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola!
Subí los gráficos para que podamos entender que es lo que encontrás en los woofers...
Y también los parámetros T/S que has obtenido con la medición.


----------



## ramiro77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yo probé varios de esos W10Cc de GB.
Tenían ruidos mecánicos por todos lados. Los mids de la misma línea también. Según GB el problema era que el dust cap no se podía fijar bien al cono por el tipo de material de ámbos. No había pegamento que los deje bien.
Destripé uno y el ruido provenía de la bobina mal centrada. Recontra hechos a mano y saladísimos para que anden así de mal. 
Llevan caja muy grande para bass reflex. En sellada con 65 litros andaban bien y bajaban a 50hz, nada mal.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 29, 2013)

Haber, esto es lo que resulto con un peso de 41,55gr

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 31.86 Hz
Re  = 6.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 456.96 uH
L2  = 1062.62 uH
R2  = 2.22 ohms
Qt  = 0.70
Qes = 0.92
Qms = 2.91
Mms = 24.30 grams
Rms = 1.671943 kg/s
Cms = 0.001027 m/N
Vas = 190.12 liters
Sd= 363.05 cm^2
Bl  = 6.035414 Tm
ETA = 0.64 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 90.82 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 41.55 grams
Diameter= 21.50 cm

Ojo que no digo que suene mal, simplemente quería ver la posibilidad de mejorar, pero como siempre, si justifica el gasto, sino lo dejo como essta.



Esto fue ayer con menos peso

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 30.94 Hz
Re  = 6.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 465.66 uH
L2  = 1385.88 uH
R2  = 2.29 ohms
Qt  = 0.80
Qes = 1.05
Qms = 3.43
Mms = 36.21 grams
Rms = 2.053298 kg/s
Cms = 0.000730 m/N
Vas = 135.22 liters
Sd= 363.05 cm^2
Bl  = 6.803135 Tm
ETA = 0.37 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 88.39 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 29.00 grams
Diameter= 21.50 cm


----------



## detrakx (Nov 1, 2013)

Sergio, tiempo atras consegui varios ssx 250L, Y los utlice para hacer Subs para sistemas 2.1,  arme 2 versiones de sub activos.
Las 2 versiones eran del tipo push pull, parlantes enfrentados. La primera version la caja era cerrada, en la segunda version fue reflex.
Desde mi punto de vista son buenos parlantes, te diria de los mas blandos que eh medido y de buena respuesta en bajos. 
Eso si a unos pocos Watts con un sinusoide pura de baja frecuencia era notable la distorsion. 
Asi que mucha potencia no se le puede pedir. Unos 30W eran mas que suficientes.
Segun lo que experimente, y de acuerdo a las caracteristicas del mismo, Es un parlante adecuado para cajas cerradas. Es mejor tenerlo controlado y asi evitar la distorsion por sobre excursion.
En cuanto pueda veo los parametros T/S y los comparo con los que subistes. 

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 1, 2013)

Es verdad, son blandos y siempre tuve esa sospecha que fueron hechos para cajas cerradas.

Yo tengo 4 bafles armados con el juego de ken Brown, 2 quedaron tal cual con las medidas de la hoja que me entregaron con los parlantes y los otros 2 fueron modificados, ya que al medirlos me tiraba una resonancia mas alta que la del parlante al aire, cosa que al modificar el volumen de la caja mejoro. El sonido es muy bueno si consideramos el costo, los bajos son profundos como bien decis, pero el manejo de potencia es lo que me lleva a ver alguna otra posibilidad, como ser, los de GB audio.

Yo los uso con un home Yamaha de 90w y te digo que cuando estoy solo, le doy como para que se rompa, pero ni los pude romper, y eso de la distorsión lo he notado, sobretodo si escucho un tema lento o acústico, sin dramas, pero si escucho algo medio bochinche tipo rock la cosa se torna, para mi, medio descontrolado.

Estuve viendo otra alternativa, en ML hay unos bafles Yamaha 355 que no tiene los tweeter originales, pero si los woofer de 10", desconozco como serían originales esos bafles, pero mi idea es comprarlos y utilizar las cajas y los woofer y usar lo otro que yo tengo, o seguir con la idea de los GB, cual es mas conveniente?? aclaro que el precio es mas o menos lo mismo entre las 2 opciones.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 2, 2013)

Sergio, hace un par de años arme unos monitores de campo cercano, con unos GB 6MB de kevlar, los tengo montados en unas cajas cerradas de 15litros, y estoy demas coforme con la respuesta incluso sorprende los bajos que tira. 
Si estas buscando un poco mas de SPL, yo iria por los 10P200, de GB ese 10 tiene buena pinta, evaluando sus parametros T/S e incluso la sensiblidad. 
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Nov 4, 2013)

La verdad que no puede quejarme del sonido de estos woofer, los bajos son profundos y sin rumble, los 10" que mencionas no los vi, le había apuntado al w10cc.

Ayer estuve haciendo un par de mediciones al woofer y al bafle completo ya que el winisd me tira un bafle de 150 litros o mas, una locura, y al ir modificando las medidas veo los picos de resonancia, cosa que quiero evitar.

Mas tarde busca las imágenes que me trió el Arta que son bastante satisfactorias, ojo, según mi perspectiva, quizás para otro está mal.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 5, 2013)

Sergio, el WinISD te tira esos valores por que el parlante tiene un CAS alto, es decir tiene una suspension blanda, como el aire de la caja intereactua con esta compliancia, si la caja es chica, endurece todo el sistema. De ahi que el programa tira valores altos de volumen.
La otra que podes hacer es reducir el tamaño de la caja a unos 70 u 80 litros pero vas a tener que ecualizar el rizado. 
Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 5, 2013)

Ese volumen tenían las cajas originalmente y tenían una terrible resonancia en los 70hz cuando los medí con el generador y el tester, esto fue hace un tiempo casa de un amigo, ahora con el uso del Arta volvi a hacer la medición del bafle completo y en el programa se ve clarito lo que veíamos en los instrumentos, es algo así:



Como se ve, la línea amarilla es el parlante al aire, y la verde es el mismo colocado en el bafle, esos dos picos en donde la impedancia se descontrola es la que en su momento medí con el generador y tester, es mas, era tanto la resonancia que hacia vibrar el domo del tweeter, era uno chino de plástico, pero se lo escuchaba.
Es por esto que decidi buscar los datos del woofer y modificar el bafle, lo agrande unos 5 litros y la cosa seguía igual o peor, entonces tome una medida drástica y le reduje el volumen a 53litros, con un tubo de sintonía de 7,5 de diámetro y 4cm de largo, la cosa había cambiado mucho, en el tester no veía el pico pronunciado de resonancia, era algo mas suave y sin mucha definición, y asi lo dejé. Con el Arta hice la misma medición anterior del bafle modificado, te recuerdo que tengo 4 bafles armados, 2 originales y 2 modificados, y en el Arta pude ver lo que en su momento el tester me indicaba:



El pico de los 55hz se redujo muchísimo y la verdad que auditivamente la cosa fue muy notoria, por supuesto que podría estar mejor, pero en cualquier momento de echan de mi casa jajaja, los bajos son profundos y definidos aun a potencias altas.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 5, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese volumen tenían las cajas originalmente y tenían una terrible resonancia en los 70hz cuando los medí con el generador y el tester, esto fue hace un tiempo casa de un amigo, ahora con el uso del Arta volvi a hacer la medición del bafle completo y en el programa se ve clarito lo que veíamos en los instrumentos, es algo así:
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/4840/e8ic.jpg
> 
> ...



Ojo que esta mejor la primera medición, en la segunda dejó de ser un bass reflex puro (los dos picos es lo correcto en un diseño reflex bien implementado).
Antes tenías la caja sintonizada a justo la fs del parlante (30.5hz) ahora la tienes a un valor similar pero tenes mas problemas resonantes (fijate que tenes 3 picos , uno a 18hz, otro a 43hz y otro a 75-80hz) el de 43hz no debería estar y te esta evidenciando un problema, ademas de que la curva de impedancia a alta frecuencia subió y esto no debería pasar, hasta la fase se modificó  

Si antes escuchabas un problema a 75hz si era del parlante los seguirías escuchando y si era una resonancia de la caja (lo dudo mucho por el volumen de la misma) se soluciona con refuerzos o masa, no modificando la sintonía.

Yo le pegaría una revisada


----------



## sergiot (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola Juan, pasa que la primera imagen que muestra los 2 picos tenía una evidente coloración de graves en esa zona audible, es decir, se escuchaba que sobraban graves y no tan definidos.

En el segundo grafico que es el bafle con volumen menor, es como están ahora los delanteros, los otros están como traseros, y cuando escucho música los graves se escuchan bien definidos y sobre saturados.

Por otro lado, la traza amarilla del parlante al aire está hecha al lado de la pc con 50cm de cable y la del bafle está hecha con casi 5 metros de cable medio fino ya que no lo acerqué a la pc, lo dejé donde estaba y realice la medición.

Según me explicaron hace ya mucho tiempo, gente que sabe de audio mucho mas que yo, es que el bafle no puede resonar mas arriba que la frecuencia del parlante en el aire, cuando lleve a medir el bafle a lo de un amigo, apareció esta resonancia de los 65hz aprox. ojo que probé 2 woofer con distinta fo y el bafle se comportaba igual.

Hay otro grafico que es del mismo bafle modificado, pero con el orificio de sintonía tapado y este:



El pico de los 15hz desaparece, pero la meseta se eleva un poco, lamentablemente no puede ver esto como decibeles como saber en cuanto estoy.

Aclaro que el bafle no tiene problemas estructurales, esta hecho en mdf de 20mm con un refuerzo en el medio y la tapa trasera es de 30mm de aglomerado, está con 3 patas a 4cm del suelo inclinado hacia atrás un poco.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 6, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> Hola Juan, pasa que la primera imagen que muestra los 2 picos tenía una evidente coloración de graves en esa zona audible, es decir, se escuchaba que sobraban graves y no tan definidos.
> 
> En el segundo grafico que es el bafle con volumen menor, es como están ahora los delanteros, los otros están como traseros, y cuando escucho música los graves se escuchan bien definidos y sobre saturados.
> 
> ...


 
Lo importante es que sepas interpretar que son estos picos que aparencen en bafle bass reflex ¿sabes que son? 

Lo que te dijeron es cierto... ¡pero para cajas cerradas! 
Los picos en la curva de impedancia no te dicen nada sobre como suena, se analizan otras cosas con la misma. En tu caso puede ser que antes tuvieses mas graves y ahora menos, pero lo mas probable es que, si no mediste la respuesta acústica del bafle, la resonancia que escuchabas no este donde esta el pico sino en cualquier otro lado y ahora bajaste los graves por otros motivos que no se correlacionan con la curva z.

Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Nov 6, 2013)

Vos decis que la medida original con esos 2 picos, uno en 17hz y el otro en 65hz, están bien?

El winisd y otros programas me dan un bafle de como 200 litros, eso seria los ideal sin coloraciones en ningún lado, pero si llevo la medida del bafle original que es de 65 me parace por encima de los 0db un realce de unos cuantos dbs, que es lo que en su momento escuche cuando medimos el bafle.

Por lo visto hay varias opiniones, y como uno trata de aprender escucha todas, voy a tratar de seguir haciendo pruebas si no echan de mi casa, jajaja, cualquier cosa sigo consultando y aceptando sugerencias.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 7, 2013)

Juan, hoy desarme las cajas y volvi al volumen original y un poco mas grande, ahora estoy en 70 litro, tubo de 7,5cm y 10 de largo, me la pase haciendo cálculos y en todos me da un balfe de 160 litros, simule en el windisd para 70 y no esta tan mal, lo ideal seria acercarme a 100, pero ese será el próximo paso.

Conecte el Arta y compare con el mismo largo de cables los 2 bafles, el original con todo ken Brown y 65 litros, el otro con 70 litros el rango medio audifan y con los cruces cambiados, esto es lo que quedo:



El trazo amarillo es el original y el verde es el modificado, como se puede ver es el bafle completo por eso escane todas frecuencias.
Seguramente tu experiencia y sapienza detectar{a cosas que yo no puedo, después de las reformas los probe con bastante potencia, mucha mas de lo que soportan calculo, el Yamaha da 90w y los woofer son de 50, suenan muy bien, la presencia de grabes se increment{o como era de esperar y no noto a oído, un sobre nivel muy pronunciado, pero claro que es a oído, escuche de Dire Strait money for nothing en DVD-audio y la verdad que impresiona.

Escucho sugerencias.


----------

